# From Rationalism to Irrationality Gregg Singer



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 8, 2015)

Some members have made positive comments about C Gregg Singer's works. Has anyone read this book?


----------



## MW (Nov 8, 2015)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Some members have made positive comments about C Gregg Singer's works. Has anyone read this book?



Not this particular one, mostly because there are tapes titled the same and I assumed it would contain the same material. If it is the same as the material on tape I think it will be worth the read.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 9, 2015)

MW said:


> Stephen L Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Some members have made positive comments about C Gregg Singer's works. Has anyone read this book?
> ...



I, too, have listened to the tapes. They are worth listening to, as he was one of the earlier interpreters of Van Til and he applied it to his own discipline.


----------

